# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  DYI Power Over Ethernet

## drid

Μια κατασκευή για POE που σχεδίασα και λειτουργεί τον τελευταίο μήνα επι εικοσιτετραώρου βάσης για το access point μου.

Πιστεύω οτι λειτουργεί αρκετά καλα και επιτέλους αξιώθηκα να φτιάξω και μία πρόχειρη σελίδα για όσους έχουν όρεξη για κατασκευές.

Δέχεται τάση τροφοδοσίας 12V AC ή 16V DC και παρέχει 5V στα 2A για το Access Point. Εχει επίσης ένα απλό σύστημα συναγερμού για την περίπτωση που το AP αποσυνδεθεί ή σταματήσει να λειτουργεί.

Σχόλια και πάνω απ'ολα διορθώσεις είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτα.

http://prometheus.ee.teiath.gr/drid/poe.html

----------


## Vcore

Mpravo re pexti poli oreo  ::  kai an opos les einai se sinexi leitourgia xoris probs tote super wow  :: 

Kanto monos sou  ::

----------


## indyone

Επισης οι σελίδες με την κατασκευη του drid για το POE αλλα και για μία παλαιότερη που είχε δημοσιεύσει, το pigtail N-Type <-> rSMA, έχουν γίνει mirror στο http://indyone.jacobs.awmn (με την άδεια του drid)

----------


## Acinonyx

Απο το σχέδιο φαίνεται ότι η σταθεροποίηση γίνεται πάνω με παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Δεν ξέρω σε τι συχνότητα δουλεύει το ολοκληρωμένο δεν βλέπω όμως και τίποτα ιδιαίτερα φίλτρα στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού(πυκνωτής 100μF; έστω...). Δεν είναι πιθανό να επάγονται οι παλμοί στα άλλα ζεύγη του UTP και να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα; Η παρεμβολή δεν εξαρτάται απο το πόσο ρεύμα περνάει απο τα ζεύγη αλλά απο τη διακύμανση του ρεύματος αυτού (μεταβαλλόμενα ρεύματα προκαλουν ηλεκτρομαγνητική εκπομπή)... Ιδανικά, για μηδενική παρεμβολή χρειάζεται σταθεροποίηση ρεύματος στα ζεύγη του UTP.  ::

----------


## trendy

Έχω την εντύπωση πως με τα 30€ που κάνει το POE της Dlink μόνο οι εραστές των ιδιοκατασκεύων και των κυκλωμάτων θα επιλέγουν αυτές τις λύσεις. Και το δικό μου POE κάπου τόσα κόστιζε, όμως και πάλι θα το έφτιαχνα, μόνο και μόνο για την εμπειρία.

----------


## ljohnny

Γειά σας,

παρακολουθώ από καιρό το forum και κατέληξα να γίνω ΒΒ κόμβος του δικτύου. Στην αναζήτηση H/W και γενικότερα λύσεις για να καταφέρω το σκοπό μου, έκανα δοκιμή σε 20 μέτρα UTP καλώδιο για να δω την πτώση τάσεως που μου δίνει. Αποτέλεσμα : το τροφοδοτικό του 900+ δίνει 5.15 V είτε το μετράω στην έξοδό του είτε το μετράω μετα τα 20 μέτρα UTP, χρησιμοποιόντας έστω και ένα ζεύγος καλωδίων. Στην δοκιμή αυτή με βοήθησε και η γυναίκα μου (με πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού από ΤΕΛ) και δεν πίστευε και αυτή στα μάτια της γιατί ξέρει ότι προσπαθώ να δώσω τάση μεγαλύτερη από το γραφείο στην ταράτσα και τελικά δεν χρειάζεται. Αυτά από μια απλή μέτρηση , περιμένω παρατηρήσεις, αν έχετε.

----------


## papashark

Εάν βάλεις και το 900+ και τραβάει ρεύμα θα το καταλάβεις......

----------


## Winner

Με τις λίγες γνώσεις που έχω:

V = I * R

Συνεπώς η αντίσταση (R) στο καλώδιο συμμετέχει στην πτώση της τάσης στο δίπολο της ταράτσας αναλόγως με το ρέυμα (I) που τραβάει το κύκλωμα.

Αν έχουμε πάνω στο δίπολο μόνο το πολύμετρο η ζήτηση ρεύματος είναι μικρή (δεν τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα το πολύμετρο) και συνεπώς η πτώση τάσης είναι μικρή σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω.

Όταν μπει η συσκευή πάνω τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα κι έτσι η πτώση τάσης είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη.

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι 100% σωστός σ'αυτά που λέω...

----------


## Alani

Είσαι 100% σωστός.
Πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει στη φύση, μέσο μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος χωρίς αντιστάση.Επομένως μπορεί να μετράμε την ίδια τάση και μετά από 20,30,40 μέτρα καλωδίου με την τάση της πηγής, αλλά πολύ απλά ο τύπος μας λέει ότι κάτι γίνετε για να είναι ίδια η τάση εισόδου με την τάση εξόδου.Τι? Πολύ απλά επειδή η αντίσταση δεν μπορεί να φανεί χωρίς να υπάρχει στοιχείο που καταναλώνη ηλεκτρική ισχύ, η ένταση του ρεύματος πέφτει,οπότε τα 2Α εισόδου γίνονται 1-1,5Α και πάρα την υπαρκτή αντίσταση του καλωδίου μετράμε την ίδια τάση.Οπότε το _αγαπητό_ μας 900άρι δεν μπορεί να πάρει την ηλεκτρική ισχύ που του χρειάζεται, αν τοποθετήθει μετά από ένα μεγάλο μήκος καλωδίου.

Υ.Γ. _αγαπητό_ :Να δώ και 'γω πότε θα πάρω ένα τέτοιο,όλο άλλες συσκευές καταλλήγω να αγοράζω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Winner σωστός είσαι μόνο που έχεις μπερδέψει τα δίπολα με τα ζεύγη του UTP...  ::  

Υπάρχει και αυτή η εξίσωση: _R = ρ * L / s_

όπου: 
_ρ = ειδική αντίσταση του αγωγού
L = μήκος του αγωγού
s = επιφάνεια της διατομής του αγωγού_

Ειναι προφανές απο την εξίσωση οτι όσο πιο μεγάλο μήκος έχουμε (L) και όσο πιο μικρό πάχος (s) τόσο μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση έχουμε σε εναν αγωγό...




> Πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει στη φύση, μέσο μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος χωρίς αντιστάση


Κι όμως υπάρχει... Λέγονται υπεραγωγοί. Μάλιστα όλα τα αγώγιμα στοιχεία γίνονται υπεραγωγοί απο μια θερμοκρασία και κάτω. 'Ασχετο με τη θεματική ενότητα αλλά πάρε αυτο το link να δεις μερικούς. http://superconductors.org/Type2.htm
Οι ιδιότητές τους είναι πραγματικά φανταστικές!  ::

----------


## Winner

Ναι, όταν λέω δίπολο εννοώ είτε το κάτω δίπολο (μετασχιματιστής πχ) είτε το πάνω δίπολο (που φτάνει από το UTP). Αναλόγως για τι μιλάω μέσα στο κείμενο κάθε φορά...

----------


## nkast

Εχω φτιάξει και εγώ ενα poe αλλα ουτε που πλησιάζει την κατασκευή του drid. Ηθελα να τροφοδοτήσω ενα D-Link 810+. Η κατασκευή δουλεύει αψογα εδω και δυο μέρες  :: .

Ειναι πολυ απλή κατασκευή, προβλέπει 2 βίσματα Ethernet, 
ενα βίσμα τροφοδοσίας, μια ασφάλεια (για την πλακέτα που θα έχετε κατω) και ενα σταθεροποιητή (για την πλακέτα που θα μπεί στη ταράστα).

Παραθέτω εδώ το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## ngia

Τέλος στα πολλά τροφοδοτικά και στις καλωδιώσεις τους. Δύο συσκευές που η κάθε μία μπορεί να τηλετροφοδοτήσει 8 εξωτερικές συσκευές, μία με παλμοτροφοδοτικό (13.8V.10A) και μία με κλασσικό μετασχηματιστή (20V.2A) και ενσωματωμένο switch. Επίσης και ένα απλός DC/DC μετατροπέας που πάει πριν την συσκευή.

Με τις εικόνες:
http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Handm ... U/POE.html

----------


## mxou

Το 2576 είναι θεϊκό. Όταν μου το έγραψες πριν κάποιες εβδομάδες, έφτιαξα ένα τροφοδοτικό μ'αυτό. Το τροφοδοτικάκι εκείνο, μαζί με ένα 7812 τροφοδότησαν επιτυχώς ένα 486DX4/133 με ένα σκληρό δίσκο 170ΜΒ. Ωραία δουλειά και επιτυχημένη.

Στα πρώτα στάδια της κατασκευής σε breadboard, το είχα δοκιμάσει βραχυκυκλωμένο επί ώρα, με φορτίο 1Ω επί ώρα, στον αέρα επί ώρα, χωρίς ψύκτρα επί ώρα, με σκοπό να αποδείξω ότι μπορώ κάπως να το κάψω. 

Ε, λοιπόν είχα πάρει 5 καλού κακού, ακόμα στο 1ο είμαι!!!  ::   ::  

Δεν παθαίνει, δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα! Έχω εκπλαγεί!

// Υπάρχει εκεί δίπλα στη σειρά και step up converter, αλλά δεν είναι για πολλά.

----------


## Moho

Αναβιώνω αυτό το ξεχασμένο topic για να αναφέρω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου επί του θέματος.

Φτιάχνω handmade PoE για D-Link 900+ σε 40μ απόσταση, με καλώδιο UTP μονόκλωνο CAT6
και το μαμίσιο τροφοδοτικό του. Αποτέλεσμα; Μετράω με 3 διαφορετικά πολύμετρα, και παίρνω
5.1V και στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο. Δοκιμάζω το μηχανάκι, και το ethernet link ανεβαίνει
και κατεβαίνει ωσάν το εσώρουχο της π$%#@ς. Τί να φτάιει;

Στην αρχή προβληματίζομαι, αλλά διαβάζοντας το παρόν topic αντιλαμβάνομαι το μέγεθος
της πλάνης μου. Προφανώς το ρεύμα που φτάνει είναι οριακό. Να του βάλω ένα προκάτ PoE να
τελειώνω; Διότι δεν είμαι και πολύ εξοικοιωμένος με τις ηλεκτρονικές μαγκιές που αναφέρετε...

----------


## pkent79

Προφανώς μετράς με ανοικτό κύκλωμα, όπου δεν κινείται ρεύμα.
Όταν θα πρέπει να περάσει ρεύμα, τότε η αντίσταση του καλωδίου θα δημιουργήσει πτώση τάσης και θα έχεις μικρότερη τιμή τάσης στο router από ότι χρειάζεσαι. Για αυτό το λόγο πάντα δίνεις περισσότερη τάση από ότι αναγράφεται όταν πρόκειται για αρκετά μεγάλες αποστάσεις.

----------


## JB172

Δες και αυτό http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... hlight=poe

----------

